# Can't believe my baby boy is 2!



## SimplySleepie (Apr 28, 2005)

Ghost turned 2 today - where did the time go?!

The day we picked him up at 8 wks old...









And now - 









Wearing his new collar and the new tag he got for xmas (yes, I FINALLY figured out who sent it..LOL)









A new puddle just for me?! Thanks!! (We had a lot of rain last night)









Even 2 years later he's still a tennis-ball-aholic









Kris


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Happy Birthday Ghost! You are one handsome fella!!


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday Ghost!!!!

(wow - I thought we had bad mud issues after all this rain!!!!)


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy Bark Day, brother! Who sent your tag (Mom can e-mail me at home if she doesn't want to post it)? I have not been allowed in the backyard today - baaaadddd mommy - because of the puddles and mud. We have gone on 2 walks and I was out on my long line, attached to the railing out front. It was a blast exploring the front yard (not something I do unless I'm getting in the car).

Do you remember this - the day you left me for your home.....you were so comfortable to sleep on.....









Our first Halloween ....









I hope it's not too cold on Monday for our Mom's 'cause I'd really like to play with you. You're the best brother


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

Awwwwwwwww so cute! How cool that you have brothers. HAPPY BIRTHDAY GHOST!!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

the picture of Ghost and Gracie is priceless!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Happy Birthday Ghost!!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

happy (belated) birthday, Ghost







from one tennisball-aholic to another








love the headshot... handsome & regal, incredible eyes.
the sleepy pic is just precious.


----------



## SimplySleepie (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone!

Kris


----------

